# MPG display?



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry but I didn't get a manual when I bought my car so unsure how I see what MPG I am averaging when driving. I know flicking the button up & down on the wiper stalk cycles through various displays but can't seem to nail down the average MPG.
Thanks.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

The one with the little circle in front of the number I think is your average. Like this .










The other is a live feed and will fluctuate as you pull away and stop. Your average MPG will not fluctuate as often.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Like this.. *****Edit beaten to it****










Hoggy.


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Brilliant guys, thanks. I thought the "fluctuating" one was actually it and just being erratic!


----------



## Thistlebeeace (Oct 15, 2014)

If you want to reset the average reading, find and hold the button on the bottom of the stalk until it reads zero. Same goes for average speed and elapsed time. Then you'll only have the averages of your own driving, rather than yours and the previous owner's. I reset them every time I fill up, but then I also keep spreadsheets of all the numbers... [smiley=zzz.gif]

Don't panic if the dash goes out - just press it again! One quick press turns the screen on and off, holding it resets whatever average reading is currently highlighted.


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Thistlebeeace said:


> If you want to reset the average reading, find and hold the button on the bottom of the stalk until it reads zero. Same goes for average speed and elapsed time. Then you'll only have the averages of your own driving, rather than yours and the previous owner's. I reset them every time I fill up, but then I also keep spreadsheets of all the numbers... [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> Don't panic if the dash goes out - just press it again! One quick press turns the screen on and off, holding it resets whatever average reading is currently highlighted.


Thanks for that info, will do.

@Hoggy...wow, low MPG ????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

F0X1E said:


> Thistlebeeace said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to reset the average reading, find and hold the button on the bottom of the stalk until it reads zero. Same goes for average speed and elapsed time. Then you'll only have the averages of your own driving, rather than yours and the previous owner's. I reset them every time I fill up, but then I also keep spreadsheets of all the numbers... [smiley=zzz.gif]
> ...


Hi, Not my TT just a Google image. 28 ish on mine.  
Hoggy.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Thistlebeeace said:


> I reset them every time I fill up, but then I also keep spreadsheets of all the numbers... [smiley=zzz.gif]


You're not the only one. I started mine in 2007, and it covers 6 cars... and I think it's a little bit of OCD that I can't stop.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

The real "fluctuating/instananeous " mpg readout is great fun.Who said the germans dont have a sense of humour 
Mine read 140 mpg + at one point course next second it was down to 14.
The elapsed driving time thing would be great too ,if I ever entered le mans 24 hrs


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> *****Edit beaten to it****
> 
> Hoggy.


  Only time I am ever able to beat Hoggy! I am usually way too slow


----------



## Thistlebeeace (Oct 15, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> The elapsed driving time thing would be great too ,if I ever entered le mans 24 hrs


Yes, it's of no particular use but nonetheless I find it 'interesting' that I drive the car for around 10-11 hours per tank. Centre of attention at any party, me!

I don't think the instantaneous is _that_ far off, you'll only get north of 60mpg showing when you're tickling the throttle on the over-run. 200mpg seems to be the max it'll claim though, 6.0mpg the least. Shame it seems to be more accurate at that end of the scale...


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally got the Torque working on my car so going to see if the MPG monitor works on that!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

F0X1E said:


> Finally got the Torque working on my car so going to see if the MPG monitor works on that!


Hi, Very unlikely.  not accurate any way.
Hoggy.


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> F0X1E said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the Torque working on my car so going to see if the MPG monitor works on that!
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

F0X1E said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > F0X1E said:
> ...


Hi, Most of the inputs would have to be put in manually, so just a guessimate, same as bhp & torque etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Most of the inputs would have to be put in manually, so just a guessimate, same as bhp & torque etc.
> Hoggy.


How do you mean manually Hoggy?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Foxy, Vehicle weight, tank capacity, amount of fuel in tank, type of fuel, GPS accuracy, speed multipler etc.
Check through all the setting when you set up the profile.
I use the Liquid on TT, but Torque App on the Burg & only use Boost, Coolant temp & Volts.
Hoggy.


----------

